# Opencart upgrade



## keithuche (Feb 19, 2015)

*since I did an upgrade this message below is on top of my website header. Im not tech savvy but I can follow directions and instructions on how to fix this.*

*Notice*: Undefined index: banner_id in */home/justshops/public_html/catalog/controller/module/slideshow.php* on line *14**Notice*: Error: Table 'justshop_123.oc_module' doesn't exist
Error No: 1146
SELECT * FROM oc_module WHERE module_id = '0' in */home/justshops/public_html/system/library/db/mysqli.php* on line *40**Notice*: Trying to get property of non-object in */home/justshops/public_html/catalog/model/extension/module.php* on line *6**Notice*: Undefined index: banner_id in */home/justshops/public_html/catalog/controller/module/carousel.php* on line *14**Notice*: Error: Table 'justshop_123.oc_module' doesn't exist
Error No: 1146
SELECT * FROM oc_module WHERE module_id = '0' in */home/justshops/public_html/system/library/db/mysqli.php* on line *40**Notice*: Trying to get property of non-object in */home/justshops/public_html/catalog/model/extension/module.php* on line *6**Notice*: Undefined index: banner_id in */home/justshops/public_html/catalog/controller/module/carousel.php* on line *14**Notice*: Error: Table 'justshop_123.oc_module' doesn't exist
Error No: 1146
SELECT * FROM oc_module WHERE module_id = '2' in */home/justshops/public_html/system/library/db/mysqli.php* on line *40**Notice*: Trying to get property of non-object in */home/justshops/public_html/catalog/model/extension/module.php* on line *6**Notice*: Undefined index: banner_id in */home/justshops/public_html/catalog/controller/module/carousel.php* on line *14**Notice*: Error: Table 'justshop_123.oc_module' doesn't exist
Error No: 1146
SELECT * FROM oc_module WHERE module_id = '45' in */home/justshops/public_html/system/library/db/mysqli.php* on line *40**Notice*: Trying to get property of non-object in */home/justshops/public_html/catalog/model/extension/module.php* on line *6**Notice*: Undefined index: banner_id in */home/justshops/public_html/catalog/controller/module/carousel.php* on line *14**Notice*: Error: Table 'justshop_123.oc_module' doesn't exist
Error No: 1146
SELECT * FROM oc_module WHERE module_id = '0' in */home/justshops/public_html/system/library/db/mysqli.php* on line *40**Notice*: Trying to get property of non-object in */home/justshops/public_html/catalog/model/extension/module.php* on line *6**Notice*: Undefined index: banner_id in */home/justshops/public_html/catalog/controller/module/carousel.php* on line *14**Notice*: Error: Table 'justshop_123.oc_module' doesn't exist
Error No: 1146
SELECT * FROM oc_module WHERE module_id = '0' in */home/justshops/public_html/system/library/db/mysqli.php* on line *40**Notice*: Trying to get property of non-object in */home/justshops/public_html/catalog/model/extension/module.php* on line *6**Notice*: Undefined index: banner_id in */home/justshops/public_html/catalog/controller/module/carousel.php* on line *14**Notice*: Error: Table 'justshop_123.oc_module' doesn't exist
Error No: 1146
SELECT * FROM oc_module WHERE module_id = '0' in */home/justshops/public_html/system/library/db/mysqli.php* on line *40**Notice*: Trying to get property of non-object in */home/justshops/public_html/catalog/model/extension/module.php* on line *6**Notice*: Undefined index: banner_id in */home/justshops/public_html/catalog/controller/module/slideshow.php* on line *14**Notice*: Error: Table 'justshop_123.oc_module' doesn't exist
Error No: 1146
SELECT * FROM oc_module WHERE module_id = '0' in */home/justshops/public_html/system/library/db/mysqli.php* on line *40**Notice*: Trying to get property of non-object in */home/justshops/public_html/catalog/model/extension/module.php* on line *6**Notice*: Undefined index: banner_id in */home/justshops/public_html/catalog/controller/module/carousel.php* on line *14**Notice*: Error: Table 'justshop_123.oc_module' doesn't exist
Error No: 1146
SELECT * FROM oc_module WHERE module_id = '0' in */home/justshops/public_html/system/library/db/mysqli.php* on line *40**Notice*: Trying to get property of non-object in */home/justshops/public_html/catalog/model/extension/module.php* on line *6**Notice*: Undefined index: limit in */home/justshops/public_html/catalog/controller/module/featured.php* on line *20**Notice*: Undefined index: product in */home/justshops/public_html/catalog/controller/module/featured.php* on line *24**Warning*: array_slice() expects parameter 1 to be array, null given in */home/justshops/public_html/catalog/controller/module/featured.php* on line *24**Warning*: Invalid argument supplied for foreach() in */home/justshops/public_html/catalog/controller/module/featured.php* on line *26**Notice*: Error: Table 'justshop_123.oc_module' doesn't exist
Error No: 1146
SELECT * FROM oc_module WHERE module_id = '0' in */home/justshops/public_html/system/library/db/mysqli.php* on line *40**Notice*: Trying to get property of non-object in */home/justshops/public_html/catalog/model/extension/module.php* on line *6**Notice*: Undefined index: banner_id in */home/justshops/public_html/catalog/controller/module/carousel.php* on line *14**Notice*: Error: Table 'justshop_123.oc_module' doesn't exist
Error No: 1146
SELECT * FROM oc_module WHERE module_id = '0' in */home/justshops/public_html/system/library/db/mysqli.php* on line *40**Notice*: Trying to get property of non-object in */home/justshops/public_html/catalog/model/extension/module.php* on line *6**Notice*: Undefined index: banner_id in */home/justshops/public_html/catalog/controller/module/carousel.php* on line *14**Notice*: Error: Table 'justshop_123.oc_module' doesn't exist
Error No: 1146
SELECT * FROM oc_module WHERE module_id = '0' in */home/justshops/public_html/system/library/db/mysqli.php* on line *40**Notice*: Trying to get property of non-object in */home/justshops/public_html/catalog/model/extension/module.php* on line *6* just 1000 shops


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

It appears that the upgrade (presumably from opencart.com) has introduced a new table called ''justshop_123.oc_module'.
I suggest that you get onto the "upgraders" and ask them for the database upgrade ...


----------

